# I read something in the paper



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

dadadan said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering about something I read in my area paper (North Jersey Bergen Record) about a week ago about skilled trades and unions. The article went on to say all good stuff about unions and skilled trades. Its also said that in the Portland, Or area the unions are in great need for applicants and they were mainly talking in the area of electric. Is there anyone from the area or Portland that can shed a little light or truth to this? If have applied, taking the test pass, and have interviewed for North Jersey Local 164 but I have been on the waiting list for almost 1 1/2 years now. I'm working non-union and wish to better my education and lively hood. I have kept the hall up to date with working and school but still have not herd anything back from them at all. I read all the time here in union topics about all the people getting in other parts of the country and I'm willing to relocate if it helps be better myself. I would greatly appreciate if anyone from the Portland area could give me some info.


Stay out of the Southeast. I just got in to the Vegas apprenticeship transferring from FL with my wife. It's a different world here! They don't ever take transfers though, we were very lucky. They are taking in maybe 180 apprentices out of 6000 applicants this year. Other than that, I have heard that work will be very good in Washington State this spring as well as Oregon and the CA Bay area locals. D.C. was good I heard, a little while ago. Other than that, Obama is hugely pro-union and his plans should create thousands of jobs for the IBEW somewhere in the country. So you might want to hold tight and see where he creates these jobs. I know many wil be created in the windbelt with all the wind turbines going up and possibly the Southwest with solar. Other than that I'm sure more nukes will be built and they take 1000's of electricians to build and years to complete. So hang on, jobs will be coming. You might want to go on to IBEWminuteman.com for a more union friendly board though!


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

If you move to the northwest in five years all the work may be back on the east. get on the phone and call some locals. You may have to work there for a while to see if you like it then send for your family.

If you have no preference where you want to live, Id check out some of the higher paying locals.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

a buddy of mine just made the transfer to union here - with documentable hours (obtainded thru the social security office) he was able to transfer as a jw wireman - 25 bucks an hour - it seems to be rather easy to do here - i have little respect for my buddy in a work environment and if he can do it anyone (and i do mean anyone ) can do it here


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the insight! My area local (164) is on of the higher paying areas and I just don't want to wait too long as I'm not a spring chicken (28) cause it seems I will need a nice thick pair of knee pads to get in quick around here cause ambition and willingness to learn sure did'nt help. The info you guys have given me is just what I need. I guess I will start calling halls in the Portland area to get some info from them. I have been to Portland and like the area so thats my #1 spot the bay area in Ca seems like it would be a tough one to get into which is also very high on my list.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I've heard hi-tech is building alot but other work is getting slow.
I heard the wait to get into the apprenticeship is about a year.
There is even a wait to get in the non-union apprenticeship.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dadadan said:


> Thanks for the insight! My area local (164) is on of the higher paying areas and I just don't want to wait too long as I'm not a spring chicken (28) cause it seems I will need a nice thick pair of knee pads to get in quick around here cause ambition and willingness to learn sure did'nt help. The info you guys have given me is just what I need. I guess I will start calling halls in the Portland area to get some info from them. I have been to Portland and like the area so thats my #1 spot the bay area in Ca seems like it would be a tough one to get into which is also very high on my list.


 
Son 28 is in no way old when it comes to getting in the Union. I would say worry if you were 48 and wanted to retire at 63. Hang in there, we work north NJ/NYC and have had a steady influx of work with a nice backlog.


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for the words. I know 28 is not old but I wish I made this move when I was 21 or 22 I would have been way better off. I dont know what I'm going to do yet I have waited a year and a half so far so maybe I will stick it out a little longer before I try to relocate. Good things will happen in time. I guess I'll keep ratin on till I get my call haha


----------

